# Am I asleep, or just a really deep trance...



## Stef (May 2, 2000)

I just posted a reply regarding another listener trying to fall asleep and I started to question if I had fallen asleep during my session.Lately, it seems like I have been falling asleep during the session but I am not sure. About 5 minutes into the session, I realize that I am in that place that is in between sleep and waking conscientiousness. This feels good and within another couple of minutes I think I fall asleep. I "wake up" in the last couple of minutes when Mike begins to bring you back by saying, "And in a few moments, I will count from 1 to 10 ...". Now here is the interesting part. I don't remember anything of what Mike was saying on the tape. I DO however, remember dreaming (or brain chatter) during this period.So what is going on here? Am I:1. Not sleeping at all but actually in a deep trance.2. Sleeping but my sub-conscience mind is absorbing what Mike is saying, that is why, I wake up at the end.3. Sleeping and my sub-conscience mind is ignoring Mike's voice.I have only been falling asleep recently within the last week. During the first 50, I never fell asleep. Coincidentally, it is also is the first time listening to side 5.I guess I'm concerned that I'm not getting everything I could from my sessions since it has helped me quite a bit so far.Stef.


----------



## Sherlock (May 14, 1999)

Hi Stef. I feel like I've been asleep for hours when I finally come to, but usually if I check the time, the tape has actually just ended. I don't usually hear the end of the tape...I wondered if the click of the tape shutting off actually woke me up. I have had an interesting feeling a couple of times just like when you're coming up from underwater and break through the surface. I thought that was pretty neat.







I am unable to stay conscious during the tapes, even if I tried. One of these days I'm going to listen while I'm doing housework so I can hear what actually goes on.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I personally must be a good hypnotic subject. When I put myself into a trance state, I become completely relaxed,and my eyes roll up in my head. With the tapes though sometimes I would fall asleep, sometimes not, more in the beginging I would I feel asleep though. Just my experience with it. I think, well actually know were all different.Stef, I don't even want to postulate on this but let Mike answer for you.I do want to add that I think its good not to put to much pressure on yourself with this but just go with the flow so to speak.------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2001)

Hi All,As a general rule, if you wake up on the count or about 2-4 minutes after I have counted up that's a good indicator that you have been in the altered state of consciousness, hypnosis.Imaging that you are looking at me face on.If we were haveing a conversation imagine all the words going into your left ear, here they are given little hooks that allow you to 'hook' the memory associate with those words, then in time they go into your subcon as a memory. So 2 minutes into the conversation I would say "OK tell me what I first said to you", you woudl go inside your thoughts and 'hook' the memory of the words.Now imagine everything I say to you going into the right ear, here there are only 15% of the hooks added to the words.Instead they go straight into your subcon, you have still heard them, but becuase there is less hinderence, less hooks it makes it harder for the memory to come strainght back into you mind.In the altered state, you still hear, the infor still goes in, but you don't have as many hooks.If you sleep it still goes in, but there are even fewer hooks so recalling is more difficult. There will be different times in the program when you may not sleep, different processes having different effects.Don't worry, your still taking it all in, just enjoy and don't place any pressure on yourself.Best RegardsMike


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

I often experience waking up just as the tapes end, also. At other times I've stayed awake and heard things that I swear were never there before. lol. Of course they were, but my mind didn't pick up on it.I think the main thing for us to do is relax and just listen.







JeanG


----------



## Jennifer7 (Nov 13, 2000)

When I was in high school my government teacher was very difficult. To help mygrades I would record my gov notes/bookand listen to it in my sleep. I wouldnotice in the morning that I had turnedthe tape player off at the end of thereading, although I hadn't waken. Icouldn't really tell if the sleep listeninghad made a real impact in high school, butwhen I got to college I breezed throughgov class.


----------



## kate-tn (Jun 14, 1999)

Stef, Mike and other listeners... My experiences (Day 48 or so now) with the tapes are quite similar to those described by Stef. Because I don't normally fall asleep when listening to other relaxation tapes, and because I tend to drift in and out during the IBS tapes, always become fully aware of things within a few minutes prior to the final count, and am constantly hearing things I haven't perceived before even with a tape I have heard several times, I am assuming that I'm not really asleep. But I have also had Stef's experience of "brain chatter" where I have dreamlike images that don't have anything to do with the tape content or distractions from other things in my life. Asleep or in some altered state of consciousness?kate


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2001)

Jennifer 7,That's a brilliant idea of listening to your lectures when you're sleeping. Where did you hear about that and does it actually work?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2001)

Hi All,Kate, altered state. when we drift around in our thoughts we sift things through, let things go. We get images from things that are not related to the tape, simply becuse something somewhere has reminded you of it.It could be a tone of voice, an image that leads to another image etc.Quite a while ago I posted a bit about dreaming - I will try and drag it out and post here again. It might interest you.Jenifer, This is a good point you make.In my earlier days I revised by listening to notes I had made and then put on tape. Soem of the most complicated stuff I learned I did this way. If you want to learn languages (I needed to learn a little Greek and German years ago) this is the way to do it.







Even while we are asleep the subcon is awake, I think I've posted that before too







Thanks all for your commentsBest RegardsMike


----------



## Stef (May 2, 2000)

Mike,I would really be interested in reading that post about dreaming as well. Hope you find it and post it soon.Stef.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Perhaps this is the post Mike was thinking of~ Just be darn glad I was up late and obsessed enough to find it!!!







LOL**********************When listening to the tapes we need to just relax, and while some of the processes may seem a little odd, to the subconscious these make sense, many times we have dreams that seem nonsense, they are the subconscious sorting out thoughts and feelings and restimulations of events past and present.For example, when you leave your house in the morning, you might see your next door neighbour, later during the day you might think about your husband or partner, and while driving home you might be thinking how pleased you'll be when you get home and have a bath or shower. Perfectly ok thoughts.However when we go to bed and our subcon start to sort things out, those three thoughts that we had during the day, if they touch each other in the sorting stages of subconscious filing then away, you might dream of your partner in the bath with the woman next door!! Nonsense - hopefully The point is that what might seen logic on the surface can get changed during dreams.Just as we can create imagery when we were children, as adult our conscious mind sifts out and says, no that isn't right or it just woudln't happen. What we are doing then is limiting our potential by applying conscious thought.I do of course reaslise that as adults that is how we are educated and how we develop. Eric in his reply was right in saying the tapes are really quiet a complicated bit of work, but view then a a metaphor, a short simple story, that when it is filed in the subconscious makes lots of sense to that part that controls the digestive system.The other thing is that the processes that says you are nearing the end of your journey, is right too. All IBS sufferers want to get rid of the symptoms and associated thoughts. However part of th eprocess is getting used to the idea of being well again.When we break a bone for example in our arm, we put it in a cast and 5 weeks later off it comes. During the time that the bone was broken we do no use the arm, and that is picked up by the subconscious. When the case comes off, we don't use the arm again quite as much as we did before the break. We have to keep reminding ourselves that the arm is not broken, we have to not only heal, but get used to the idea of being better.Sounds easy, but its not that easy.Anyway, I hope this answers it for you, I'm pleased you are feeling better, and that you will resume your journey again some time soon. When you start again, stay with it, the subconscious resists at times, but its worth just going with it Partypooper,Hi, I haven't had a client that cannot be hypnotised. Most people including some of those with mental illness, injury and disease can gain benefit from hypnosis.On my site there is more information about what hypnosis is and what it isn't.Anxiety state is dependant upon, individual, upbringing, IBS incidents etc. As you progress with the tape the anxiety will become less. The tape help you to change your thoughts, if you feel more comfortable in body, then you will beging to feel more comfortable in mind. Ask yourself if the anxiety is appropriate. You might run images of accidents etc, these will cause the anxiety. As you begin to feel better in body, then you have to let yourself realise that you are moving on.If you have had bad incidents in the past, then remember we are never the same person one day from the next.Every person we talk to, email, everything we taste, feel, think, see etc all makes us a bit different. This email will give you soemthing diffenet to think about, so you are different person after reading it than you were before reading it.Let yourself just go along with the tapes, and it will help you.Also as you move on, you will come to times and situations where in the past, you might have had this IBS thought or that IBS thought, becuse you are changing and moving on, those old thoughts restimulate old fears, But you are different now, those old fears, if you choose, can be allowed to become old and weak. Remind yourself that you can do whatever you want to do. Just like the broken arm scenario, we have to get used to the idea, that we don't have to use the old thoughts, we can use what we have learned from the tapes, remind ourselve that our body is feeling different, we might feel more confident etc, remind yourself of all the changes, and your right to excercise the new thought that, the old thoughts and fears are inappropriate, and not needed.Stay with it, I hope this has answered your concerns, and keep in touch Best RegardsMike


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2001)

Hi Marilyn,You are good







Many thanks for the finding and posting this, now go to bed







Best RegardsMike


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

bump


----------

